# Do puppies outgrow allergies?



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows if puppies can outgrow allergies. My Lab, now almost 11 months, has had 2 very bad allergic reactions, within a week of each other. None since January, knock on wood. Allergy testing told us nothing. Prior to the testing, we suspected his allergy might be spiders, and we still think so after the tests because they pretty much test for everything except spiders. The testing company said they don't test for spiders because they can't immunize against them. Well, anyway, we did what we could to keep spiders away from Jynx. We sprayed, too, and I am not a fan of using chemicals in the house because of my dogs. And we have an EpiPen at home for emergency use. With the change of season from winter to spring, I have seen more spiders and I worry constantly about Jynx having another reaction. So far, so good, and I keep hoping in the back of my mind that he has outgrown his allergy. I'm going to post a picture of him after his last reaction. This picture was taken after benadryl, epinephrine and cortisone. Look how swollen he still was.










I just hope I never have to see him like that again. If anyone knows if pups can outgrow allergies, please share with me and help relieve some of my worry. I already asked the vet, and she was not sure.

Oh, and if anyone knows of a way to test for spider allergies, please also let me know that. I would even try and catch one of the spiders most commonly seen at my house and send it somewhere. Sounds silly, I know, but anything for my Jynxster. Oh, the spiders we get most often are wolf (yuck) spiders.


----------



## Scamp (May 24, 2007)

I know of a food called California Natural that is really good with all types of allergies. I would start feeding him a good high quality food or feed him RAW. He is so beautiful, but yet he looks so sad......Good Luck


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

Unfortunately, unlike humans, dog allergies tend to get worse, not better.

As young as your pup is, have you considered food allergies? Dogs under a year of age are more likely to be allergic to food...


----------



## SFury (Apr 12, 2007)

Misskiwi67 said:


> Unfortunately, unlike humans, dog allergies tend to get worse, not better.
> 
> As young as your pup is, have you considered food allergies? Dogs under a year of age are more likely to be allergic to food...


No. Dog allergies are almost exactly like human allergies in many regards. Sometimes they get better, sometimes they get worse. The reality is that allergy problems never go away.

I have heard from different vets that a better quality food can help reduce the effects of some allergies on dogs. Good luck with your dog.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I heard differently--I heard that dogs can outgrow some allergies as their immune system matures--just like kids can outgrow asthma....


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

I had not even considered a food allergy because these seemed like such acute reactions to me. But oh, dare I hope that maybe it was from food? It may be coincidence, but at the time he had his 2 reactions, he was on Purina dog food. And the day I found about that a couple of Purina foods were recalled (it was not the kind he was eating), I switched to Canidae. I know it was a couple of months ago because we are on our 5th or 6th bag and each bag lasts us 2 weeks, give or take a couple of days. 
And, the vet at the ER where we took him when he had the first reaction said that because of the symmetrical swelling of his face, it was very probably a systemic reaction from ingesting something. She did not even suggest food, but rather a bug, spider, etc. 
Well, if it was from the Purina, at least I know that risk is gone.

I just want to clarify my statement of hoping it was from food. I don't want him to be allergic to anything, but if it was from the food, I can keep that food away from him, but if it's spiders, what are the chances that I can keep him away from a spider 24/7 for the rest of his life? Probability of that is 0. 

I'm still rooting for him outgrowing it altogether, like Ginny stated above.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Don't know if they can tell you anything other than you already know but have you thought about finding an veterinary dermatologist to see if they can do more specialized testing?

Poor little guy, he looks pitiful


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Canidae is an excellent dog food but the food for all life stages has chicken meal, turkey meal and lamb meal in it--three different proteins. If your dog is still suffering I would switch to a dog food with only one type of meat protein in it---bison, venison or lamb alone. Perhaps he is getting too much meat protein in one meal. Timberwolf organics has that as well as Solid Gold---it is worth a try....and I do hope as the pup gets bigger he outgrows his sensitivity. Riley was sensitive to beef proteins but now can have it--I give him beef (raw) about two times a week now plu he gets a raw beef bone every other week--considering I wouldn't even bring beef near him a few months ago that is quite an accomplishment


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

SFury said:


> No. Dog allergies are almost exactly like human allergies in many regards. Sometimes they get better, sometimes they get worse. The reality is that allergy problems never go away.


Well my Dermatologist would beg to differ. As one of the most respected dermatologists in the nation, I tend to believe him... 

I have a dog with food allergies, and it is my understanding that not only will his food allergies continue to get worse as he ages, I will also probably have to deal with environmental allergies in the next couple years.



Ginny01OT said:


> Canidae is an excellent dog food but the food for all life stages has chicken meal, turkey meal and lamb meal in it--three different proteins. If your dog is still suffering I would switch to a dog food with only one type of meat protein in it---bison, venison or lamb alone. Perhaps he is getting too much meat protein in one meal. Timberwolf organics has that as well as Solid Gold---it is worth a try....and I do hope as the pup gets bigger he outgrows his sensitivity. Riley was sensitive to beef proteins but now can have it--I give him beef (raw) about two times a week now plu he gets a raw beef bone every other week--considering I wouldn't even bring beef near him a few months ago that is quite an accomplishment


Because of his age, food allergies are VERY likely... and I completely agree with Ginny that if his problems continue, you should put him on a limited antigen diet. He should be on a food with one protein source and one carbohydrate source... preferably ones he's never had before (Duck and potato is very popular)

Once he starts this diet, he can't have ANYTHING else though unless you are testing him to see what he's allergic to. Do a google search for "canine diet trial" and you will find lots of good articles explaining the process for you.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Originally Posted by SFury
> No. Dog allergies are almost exactly like human allergies in many regards. Sometimes they get better, sometimes they get worse. The reality is that allergy problems never go away.
> 
> Well my Dermatologist would beg to differ. As one of the most respected dermatologists in the nation, I tend to believe him...



That may be true, but, a dermatologist is the medical expert you should consult if you have any significant problem with your skin. *Dermatology is the science that is concerned with the diagnosis and treatment of diseases of the skin, hair and nails.*

Your dermatologist is *not a an immunologist*, who *is a specialist in the treatment of allergies! * An allergist/immunologist is a physician trained to prevent, diagnose, manage, and treat allergic disease. Allergists/immunologists are highly qualified to manage immune system disorders such as allergies, asthma, inherited immunodeficiency diseases, and autoimmune diseases. 

The fact is, that it IS possible that this puppy will outgrow his allergies, just as it is possible that he won't, and/or they may get worse. There are many causes of allergic reactions, including food, respiratory, contact, and after vaccinations given by the vet. Rabies is a big culprit, especially if the vet gives all vaccinations at once, rather than individual vaccines spaced a month apart.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

You are always so informative Poodleholic. My vet refused to give all vaccinations in one shot (no pun intended) and I remember going back and back to the vet for shots, was glad when that was done.


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, I know about the vaccination reactions because Jynx had a reaction to his puppy shots, too. He didn't have all the swelling like in the pic I posted, but he did get real restless and uncomfortable, he barked and whined all night after his shots. The vet said some pups can get a slight fever and aches from the shots and that's probably what happened. So he now gets pre-medicated with Benadryl before all vaccinations. He isn't due for any more shots until next year, so we're good there. 
We haven't taken him to a specialist, but we did consider it. The longer he goes without any reactions, the more we decided to hold off on the specialist and see how he does. So far so good. 
And he hasn't had any of the more severe reactions (like in pic) since the end of January. That was my main reasoning for posting this thread. I just really hope that maybe he outgrew it. But I don't know if that was possible or not.
Thanks all of you for the responses.


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> Your dermatologist is *not a an immunologist*, who *is a specialist in the treatment of allergies! * An allergist/immunologist is a physician trained to prevent, diagnose, manage, and treat allergic disease. Allergists/immunologists are highly qualified to manage immune system disorders such as allergies, asthma, inherited immunodeficiency diseases, and autoimmune diseases.


Not true in veterinary medicine. As a board certified dermatologist, a large majority of his time (I would say 60%, as this is his interest, while the other dermatologist specializes in autoimmune diseases) is spent diagnosing and treating allergies.

My pup has seen three dermatologists in the past year (I love living 5 minutes from a teaching hospital)... and all of them said I should be looking for his allergies to get worse...


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> My pup has seen three dermatologists in the past year (I love living 5 minutes from a teaching hospital)... and all of them said I should be looking for his allergies to get worse...



When the cause is not determined, then this is likely to happen. However, allergies can, and do resolve, or need to be managed.

When Maddy was a puppy, she had allergic responses to her vaccination, most likely culprit was the Rabies vaccine. It took over six months before she was symptom free. She no longer has any allergy symptoms, and she's now six years old. 

Bo presented with several allergy symptoms, including horrific ear infections, eye drainage, itchy feet, hot spots, and gastrointestinal problems. Process of elimination proved helpful in identifying the sources (several), and he is now symptom free. Hasn't had an ear infection or eye tearing or itchy skin in four years, and GI problems have resolved. He is now 5 yrs. old (will be 6 yrs. old in Aug.), and he's been with me since the age of 16 months. 

I gave probiotics to both dogs, along with other measures to support the immune system. Two dogs, both with severe allergic reactions, now symptom free.


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

Vaccine reactions are very different from true allergies. Dogs are SUPPOSED to have an immune reaction to a vaccine, if they didn't, the vaccine wouldn't be effective. Its unfortunate that we cannot control the number of immune mediators released by the body in response to vaccination, all we can do is spread out the vaccines, avoid stress, and hope the body reacts appropriately.

My dog has food allergies (confirmed with negative intradermal testing and strict diet trial), and the OP's dog probably does too. Two completely different immune reactions...


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> My dog has food allergies (confirmed with negative intradermal testing and strict diet trial), and the OP's dog probably does too. Two completely different immune reactions...



Regardless of the cause, an allergic response is an allergic response, and one type can trigger others. My male has food allergies that are controlled by aversion to the allergen, and by boosting his immune system (i.e., given probiotics). He may still be allergic to those foods, however, by not feeding them, he remains symptom free. My female developed allergies not present prior to being over-vaccinated (meaning all 4 vaccines + rabies given at the same time), resulting in ear infection and all-over generalized itching. She was not vaccinated for the next 3 yrs., was given a liver detox, probiotics, and diet strictly adhered to with one protein source, and no grains. She no longer has any allergy symptoms. She will also not be vaccinated for Rabies for the duration of her life (supported by my vet, thus medically excused under the law), nor will she have any of the other vaccinations.


----------

